# rogaine...anyone?



## 5_mac_love (Dec 9, 2006)

i was told by my dermatologist that i am loosing my hair (im only 34) and my hair used to be thick as f--k! lol! well in the past 2 years i would say 75% of it has fallen off
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but he did tell me to use rogaine, except i have to use it for the rest of my life basically if i want to keep my hair, but my question is if anyone here has used it or know of someone and if anybody had those side affects warning on the box (heart palpitations, dizziness, shortness of breath) i dont want to go bald but i dont want to have a stroke either!!! anyone? thanx!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 9, 2006)

Well I don't know how much help this is but I've used rogaine on my eyebrows and shared my bottle with a few people. It made all of our eyebrows grow back where we had overplucked (some of us for yearsss.) No one reported any of the side effects but then it is in a smaller dosage. I think it is worth trying and if you have any of those side effects quit asap. Hope that kinda helps!


----------



## 5_mac_love (Dec 9, 2006)

thanx it does...i have been making some mad research on rogaine and it seems that its not good if your over 65, have hypertension or heart desease, so i guess i should be ok, lol! thanx for your reply!! (i think i'll try it on my eyebrows while im at it!!!) they could use it!!!


----------



## Miss World (Dec 13, 2006)

now I'm encouraged to use it! a friend of mine told me that if you decide to use it, its for life.. because the results are not permanent.. that I'm not sure off becuase she was losing her hair due to extreme anemia .. but I still want to give it a shot


----------



## MarniMac (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *5_mac_love* 

 
_i was told by my dermatologist that i am loosing my hair (im only 34) and my hair used to be thick as f--k! lol! well in the past 2 years i would say 75% of it has fallen off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but he did tell me to use rogaine, except i have to use it for the rest of my life basically if i want to keep my hair, but my question is if anyone here has used it or know of someone and if anybody had those side affects warning on the box (heart palpitations, dizziness, shortness of breath) i dont want to go bald but i dont want to have a stroke either!!! anyone? thanx!_

 
Have your Dr. test your thyroid. Hair loss is a side effect of hypothyroidism. HTH.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarniMac* 

 
_Have your Dr. test your thyroid. Hair loss is a side effect of hypothyroidism. HTH._

 

I agree. I just went in for my check up today (hypothyroidism that likes to do whatever it wants, thanks!) and found out that the hairloss could be fixed by going back on hormones...only problem being that the hormones will make me lose some hair at first. He said it were a problem, to try Rogaine, but I'd like not to have to use it for the rest of my life. Try massaging your scalp everyday, it helps. But go to the doc too! Trust me, if it's a thyroid condition, you'll want to get it under control.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 14, 2006)

Remembering back to my pharmacology studies, Rogaine (minoxidil) is odd stuff.  It was developed and is still mainly used as a treatment for high blood pressure.  Its ability to reverse baldness was noticed accidentally and topical solutions were then developed.  It's usually sold over the counter at up to 2% strength for women and 5% strength for men.  There are some companies supplying stronger solutions - just do a web search for minoxidil.  Scientists still aren't sure how it causes hair regrowth although it has been clinically proven to in some patients.

There are other things you might be able to do in addition to Rogaine.  Adrogenetic alopecia (aka male pattern baldness although it can affect women too) is caused when testosterone is converted into a more powerful hormone called dihydrotestosterone (DHT) which affects sensitive follicles on the crown of the head.  Some follicles aren't sensitive to the effects of DHT so hair doesn't fall out uniformly in this kind of alopecia.

The conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone can be blocked with drugs such as finasteride (which is sold as Propecia specifically for hair loss at a 1mg dose) or dutasteride.  Both these drugs were developed to treat prostate problems.  There are two enzymes which convert testosterone to DHT and finasteride only blocks one.  Dutasteride was developed to block both so may be more effective in dealing with androgenetic alopecia although it isn't licensed for its treatment.  Neither is licensed for use in women to treat hair loss although clinical trials have reported some good effects.  There's an interesting article which discusses various treatments at Hair Loss In Women: Treatments That Work

Diffuse hair loss as opposed to male pattern baldness may have other underlying causes and both anaemia and hypothyroidism have already been mentioned so it's a good idea to have a full set of blood tests.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 14, 2006)

check with your parents to see if you have a thyroid problem in your family history. both my mom and my grandmother have hypothyroid and lucky me, i have it too. my sister doesn't though, it's really strange how and where it decides to manifest itself ha. they can put you on hormone therapy which will probably just be a little tiny Levothroid pill once a day. if that is the case though, i would advise to NEVER miss a day of the pill, no matter how small a dose it is. mine is an extremely minute does, but if i miss a day it has some very adverse affects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if that isn't the case, i would suggest using Rogaine. and if you have any unwanted side effects, stop using it immediately. however, if you don't want to risk any side effects, you can always get yourself a bottle of Biotin, that stuff works pretty well for most people


----------

